# 2013 Union Danny Kass Bindings



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be more embarassed about the grenade logo, plus I put my pants over my highbacks, so those would be more of a peep show for others.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

BigAL said:


> What are the people's thoughts on these bindings. I scored them for $103 brand-spanking-new (damn right!) and I wanted to know if anyone likes them or has the guts to have nude women on their equipment.
> 
> [


Personally, I think there's quite a difference between a cartoon of some boobies, and an actual photo of a nude woman. There have been numerous graphics throughout skating and snowboarding with naked cartoon people. 

Those bindings are limited edition and in high demand. Sell them on eBay if you are worried about it. They'll probably get bought by one of our team riders.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Get over the nude women thing. That's retarded. They are great bindings. 

My 13 year old has a smokin snowboards hooligan that's theme is "sexual predators" has big tittied chicks with animal heads..... He got it when he was 12, everyone loves it.... It's beat to hell and will not be ridden any more....


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I really don't mind, but I worry about vibes I would give to others (a very conservative resort I go to) I will love these bindings.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Personally, I think there's quite a difference between a cartoon of some boobies, and an actual photo of a nude woman. There have been numerous graphics throughout skating and snowboarding with naked cartoon people.
> 
> Those bindings are limited edition and in high demand. Sell them on eBay if you are worried about it. They'll probably get bought by one of our team riders.


I'm not worried about the graphics so much my self because with limited editions you can never go wrong, but there was a review on dogfunk.com that made me think a bit about the levels of tolerance people have.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

If you're really that worried that people are going to complain about a graphic on a pair of snowboard binding highbacks, just put your pants over the highbacks.. Easy as that.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

But what if I'm wearing shorts? XD


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

BigAL said:


> But what if I'm wearing shorts? XD


Then you should be on skis or snow blades, not a snowboard.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you really worried about it? Seriously tell the people who have a stick up their asses to go fuck themselves-this is nothing to post a question about. What about the Burton Love series, the entire Hook-Ups skate company line (and that is what I could think of off the top of my head) you will have like one person make a problem out of it for every twenty that even notice it (and they're BINDINGS nobody will notice). Go watch the GNAR movie **spoiler alert** nobody had a problem with the peoples shenanigans except the managers. All the lifties, customers, etc., all thought it was hilarious and a good time.

I agree with besercka your biggest issue is that you're representing Grenade, which means the gear might break on you any second.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not that I really have a problem, more along the lines of I do care about other views. Now it's not like I'm sporting the confederate flag on my board or anything. But what is with all the grenade negativity?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

BigAL said:


> It's not that I really have a problem, more along the lines of I do care about other views. Now it's not like I'm sporting the confederate flag on my board or anything. But what is with all the grenade negativity?


Grenade has an awful reputation for shoddy products, in addition to having, IMO, a shitty marketing image now that every person who shops at Zumiez has a Grenade diecut on their 2WD, lifted truck. When Danny and the guys started the company back in the early 2000s, it was a really cool, new brand that a lot of people chose to support, which is why it thrived. However, their products constantly were poor quality and always fell apart. I had numerous pairs of CC935s, and my buddies owned a couple other models, and they kept breaking down. Add to the fact that they totally diluted their brand's image by marketing it towards Zumiez and lame motocross stuff, it eventually turned away a lot of potential customers.

Plus there was that whole issue with Matt and Danny...

But those bindings are made by Union, and unlike Grenade, they are high quality and shouldn't break on you, so no worries. :thumbsup:

I actually really like those bindings, and would try to find a pair if they weren't made on the Contact base.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, I bought a pair of Grenade DK Triggers and they started ripping at the seam after 5 days of riding. Thankfully Wiredsport.com was willing to do an exchange (even though it was after my return period), unfortunetly I took a second change on Grenade with the Pro Model Lago mitten, and the quality was just as bad.

So I'm done with Grenade...


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

ohh, and another shit fact about Grenade. When those DK Triggers broke after 5 days of riding, I called Grenade direct and I was essentially told to fuck off. They told me that they only deal with wholesale, and I had to deal with who I bought it from (talk about standing behind your product).

I have delt with Sessions and Burton regarding gear in the past also. Sessions straight up called me back (twice), and Burton emailed me within hours...fuck Grenade


----------

